# Hunting team names



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

My buddy and I are starting our own hunting DVD. We have been talking about it for a while and we wanna find a good name for the DVD and we also need to think of a new team name. We thought about team west or team midwest. we are located in western iowa and we are both in college if this will help with anything! We will appreciate the help! Thanks!!


----------



## bblue21 (Feb 9, 2011)

the best names are something that are specific to the two if you. Our team name is "Team Guntown" and our videos are called Guntown the season. 1 hour video of our entire season following all the members of our team. The reason we chose Guntown even though the video is 90 percent archery is because we are all from a town called canonsburg. growing up everyone refered to canonsburg as guntown. They even have Guntown pizza and Guntown Dry cleaners. Choosing a team name that sums up your style of hunting your personalities and your region is something only you can decide. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks! yes we have tried thinking of something that will relate to us. The only thing we could think of is team west or team midwest. His name Is Ryan Titman and Mine is Nick Johnson. We are big into bow hunting. We have a page on facebook called Team Young Guns. but we didn't wanna use this one because we are strictly bow hunters


----------



## bblue21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya i understand what you mean by using young guns because of being strictly bow hunters. Maybe you could call the video Young Guns Archery or Young Guns Bowhunts. Dont know how far along you are with filming your hunts, but the best advice I can give is - invest in a good tree arm for your camera. It doesnt matter if you have a $10,000. top of line HD camera if you have a cheap to mediocre camera arm you will just have 1080p shaky HD footage. The next thing is, above all else get the shot on camera! Last year I had a 10pt 140in sneak in right behind me. I didnt even catch sight of him until he was almost under me. I chose to grab my bow instead of swing the camera around the tree turn it on and position it to be able to get the shot. Needless to say I made a great 18yd shot on my best buck ever. The bad news is the only thing on film is me holding the deer after the recovery. Our video turned out great over all but everytime I watch it i cant help regretting not choosing to film 1st and shoot 2nd.


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

appreciate the help bblue21!!


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Stick it to em'? Sounds like a good DVD series.


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

sounds like a good name for a DVD! and now for some team names? lets here them please!!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

How bout young bucks archery


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

My buddy and i started a vedio series called Bust'em up outfitters. The name fits with every animal, and we end up saying busted him when we shoot. its a little funny if you ask me.
Try and think of something you say too


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

So you are trying to market your video or just doing it cuz you can? Reason I ask is cuz I always though TEAM CUZ I CAN had a good ring to it. Like when people ask why bowhunt, why shoot so far, why PSE? LOL, I always reply, cuz I can...


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys! and WE just need a team name! We were thinking like Team West Or Team Midwest.. some more ideas maybe?? THANKS


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

How bout team "rack stackers" or "inchmen" instead of lynchmen.


----------



## bhunt31 (Jan 12, 2011)

Our Off-Road club's name is "Section 8 Off Road" from the Military Discharge of Section 8 being mental instability. It was actually derived from M.A.S.H. the TV show, and I affectionately refer to our little group of hunting friends as "The Section 8 Reaper Crew" which is derived from Sons Of Anarchy TV show. Inspiration is everywhere, just gotta pick something that describes you and your group.


----------



## shwillbur7 (Jan 18, 2010)

lol i have heard of "section 8 housing"


----------



## bhunt31 (Jan 12, 2011)

shwillbur7 said:


> lol i have heard of "section 8 housing"


There's that too. Which after we dump the ridiculous amount of money some of us put in our trucks/jeeps, it's amazing we aren't using it!
I've got the least amount in my truck out of all of us, but one guy has $10K dumped in a CJ7. It's ridiculous, but has a ton of money in it.


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

alright! i like rack stackers! lets here some more fellas!!


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

Our waterfowl hunting team is called "Flite CanXed"....but I would think something cool for you like an acronym...maybe S.W.A.A.T.

South
Western
Animal 
Assault
Team

HAHA:tongue:

Thats the best I got right now....LOL


----------



## shwillbur7 (Jan 18, 2010)

bhunt31 said:


> There's that too. Which after we dump the ridiculous amount of money some of us put in our trucks/jeeps, it's amazing we aren't using it!
> I've got the least amount in my truck out of all of us, but one guy has $10K dumped in a CJ7. It's ridiculous, but has a ton of money in it.


lol


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1morestep (Feb 16, 2010)

Midwest Addiction


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

How about Iowana kill something.


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Team CHS....


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

keep em' coming fellas! love the ideas so far!


----------



## Hoytshooter400 (Jan 28, 2008)

Team NBK
Natural Born Killers


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

tttlets here some more fellas


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Shoot Already! (Feb 12, 2011)

I give you permission to use my AT name - Team Shoot Already!


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

Good luck on your venture!!!! I really liked the name "Rack Stackers" also. Maybe to add a little more to it ....... how about the "Hawkeye Rack Stackers"??? There would be a lot of neat logo's that would go with this also!! If you're ever in southwest Iowa, give us a shout!!!


----------



## Trooper8113 (Jan 22, 2010)

how about Team Stick Time. I always wanted to use this one......


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt fellas. lets here some more. i think we got our name down. but lets here some more. always could change!


----------



## JRHawaii (Feb 25, 2010)

Anything without the word Extreme in it.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Team buckwild


----------



## NickJ51020 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt com'on fellas! I know you got some good ideas to share


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

Whatever name you decide on, get a catchy logo to go with it. Something that just plain smacks a person in the middle of the forehead and makes them say .... "I got to have that"!!!! Are you going to be at the Iowa Deer Classic this weekend in Des Moines????


----------

